# NFAA Pro question



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Short answer is...maybe...maybe not.

Article III of the NFA By-Laws (Divisions of Competition)

D. Professional
1 1.2 Archers from any other archery organization who compete in a Professional Division must pay NFAA Pro dues and compete in a NFAA Professional Division, at all NFAA *Sectional and National* tournaments.

1 1.3 Archers from any other archery organization who compete in a Semi-Pro Division, where the description of that division by the other archery organization is classified as nonprofessional, shall be recognized by the NFAA as nonprofessional archers.

First question is whether this shoot is a Sectional shoot or not? If it is not a Sectional Shoot, then your good to shoot whatever.

Second question is whether ASA K50 is 'professional' or not? If ASA does not classify it as a 'professional' class/division, then you would have to shoot the pro division at this shoot, if it is a Sectional shoot. Got no clue on how the ASA classifies K50.

Then there's 1 1.4, which is another thing all together.

If you don't care, and don't want to 'compete'...I think you may be able to go, pay the lower fees, shoot and have fun. 'Guest' participant being what it is, but not sure on that either. I think the general suggestion is that unless there is a money class, Pros should not shoot for awards or trophies anyway...at least within the NFAA Pro Division.


So...after all that, if it is not a Sectional shoot, I think you're free to go and shoot without having to pay pro dues and join the NFAA pro ranks.
If it is, and the state shoot is a Sectional shoot, then yes, you have to shoot in the Pro division.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Rolo said:


> Short answer is...maybe...maybe not.
> 
> Article III of the NFA By-Laws (Divisions of Competition)
> 
> ...


Thanks I think that is helpful. The state shoot is not a sectional. ASA classifies K50 as Semi-pro but it is open to pros too.

I'll see what the state director says. I just enjoy field and want to participate.... even if it is a "fun" round.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If it doesn't specify pro your pretty much good. That said, as a Nfaa pro I HAVE to shoot k50 or open pro at Asa events, they are my only options


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Pretty much as Jacob said. I'm reasonably certain the ASA K50 and semi-pro divisions are NOT considered to be "Pro" divisions in ASA and therefore do not require one to compete in the NFAA Pro division at NFAA sanctioned events. So as long as you are not shooting the ASA Pro division you can compete in the adult divisions in NFAA.

>>--------->


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

If CRPro is correct about the ASA classes than you do not have to shoot in the Pro classes at NFAA shoots. Have fun at your state shoot.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Im a 3d shooter that plays some spot games occasionally. I am required by ASA to shoot a semi-pro or higher class and I do (k50).
> 
> If I understand correctly, that means I'm required by NFAA to shoot as a pro. I won't say that I'll never shoot any "big" tournaments but I don't have any immediate plans to. At the moment my concern is for our upcoming State Field. I would like to participate in whatever class I'm required to.
> 
> ...


My opinion as Pro Chair:

Semi Pro (or other related classes) in other Orgs in my opinion do not meet the requirement that you have to shoot in Pro Division at NFAA shoots.
If you shoot their Pro Class- Yes... 
If you shoot their Semi-Pro, Marked, Known...etc. No

Chuck Cooley
NFAA Pro Chairman


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

Chuck you are correct.


----------

